

YC App - no news so far - is it good? - Jaggu

So far we haven't heard anything. does it mean still there is a hope or does YC will inform yes or no on 18th only?<p>I am counting days so had to ask :)

======
pg
We tell everyone on the same day (whatever day we said).

------
rms
It is very good if you get some feedback from them before the announcement
date, but it is certainly not bad if you don't get any interaction with them
prior to that date.

~~~
matth
Some applicants get feedback priior to the announcement date?

~~~
rms
When I got an interview I got an email from pg and a call from jl asking why
we were doing this now as undergraduates rather than waiting until we
graduated.

------
rokhayakebe
"the pressure is on, but guess who ain't gonna crack"

~~~
aston
Hehe. Pardon me, I had to laugh at that.

~~~
naivehs
Difficult takes a day, impossible takes a week

------
nmeyer
This reminds me of applying to college...

------
jonathan
Any suggestions anyone on how to kill the wait? ... I'm running out of
options..

~~~
yrashk
improve your webapp (or start developing it if not yet ;)

~~~
jonathan
I wish I could concentrate ...

~~~
yrashk
You should, otherwise you're in trouble (if just waiting few days for YC's
decision distracts you so much)

~~~
jonathan
Thanks wise man... now go back to your webapp

------
speedmax
look forward for announcement.

